# vnc - browser based



## testing (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello everyone,

we have TightVNC server installed on the PC and I can access the pc from a mac through a browser however my co-workers can not. 

Could this be a setting in their computers?

All their IP addresses have been added like mine to the application. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

testing said:


> All their IP addresses have been added like mine to the application.


What exactly does this mean? Normally, if you're using the JAVA client, you just connect and provide the connection password with VNC.

FWIW, I recommend UltraVNC, it's the best of the breed right now, and also free.


----------



## fooddestroyer (Sep 29, 2004)

would ultra vnc be compatible with realvnc?


Its just some of the pc's ain the other office are on real and i would still like the option to view them if need be


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it is, but it's easy to test and see. :smile:


----------

